# FlyerChief Problem



## Ray H (Sep 29, 2017)

A Christmas gift from my wife was a FlyerChief Berkshire with Rail Sounds, etc. It is brand new, box never opened, and ordered from one of the largest and well-respected Lionel retailers. Product number 6-44021, catalogued in 2017 v.2. Of course, it's out-of-warranty. Well, on the track in both conventional and remote modes, as soon as power is applied it begins to shout "N157, N157, N157...7" and will not be quiet until it's running at a fast (too fast) speed. I have changed-out transformers (all yielding the required voltage) and still it will not shut-up. I did see a tip somewhere that a reset could be done by holding down all 3 sound buttons and cycling the power. No luck.
Any thoughts or tips? THANKS


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 2 FlyerChief steam locos. Sorry, but thankfully I have never experienced what you describe.
I would call customer service at Lionel. I called once and they were very helpful. You can probably
find the phone number in the manual. Try that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I, unfortunately, do not own any of the newer stuff as you, so I'm no help. GunrunnerJohn, another member here is the source for info on these types of products, as well as AmFlyer, he should be answering you soon.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will not be of much help. I only purchased two FlyerChief steam engines. After running them for a few weeks I had the FlyerChief systems taken out and replaced with TMCC so they would run using the Legacy System. For the interim I would just turn down the sound volume. Pages 12 through 15 of the manual show how to lower the volume of just those announcements. I think repairing the problem would require sending it to an authorized repair person.


----------



## Ray H (Sep 29, 2017)

mopac, flyernut and AmFlyer, thanks much for the replies. I will be calling Lionel Customer service, and I have met and talked to GRJ at York. He's probably one of the best resources in the land.

Much of my 'Flyer engines are post-war steam - including a beautifully-restored 350 which looks great ahead of "The Eagle" passenger cars. The newer locos are the Lionel "Eagle" PA-B-B-A lash-up, American Models GG1 and PRR passenger cars and the Berkshire. On the same around-the-walls layout are 'O' and 'HO' tracks - I don't do scenery, I just run trains.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great that you could meet up with GRJ. Keep enjoying the trains.


----------

